# Anyone here started Martial Arts later in life ?



## crazydiamond (Sep 22, 2014)

Just curious if anyone here started later in life and can offer some wisdom ....

Started about two months ago, fortunately I had spent a few years getting back in some basic physical shape before trying this - as the conditioning parts at the beginning of some our sessions can be fairly demanding.


----------



## Buka (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't start later in life, but welcome to the forum, my friend. Lots of knowledgeable people around here, they might have some insight to your question. They probably trained a lot of folks who started later in life.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not in my later life but know a lot of people who are.  Just keep on going,  your stretching dosnt have to be the best of the class but atleast the best you can do.  Keep trying don't force it and practice to the best of your ability

As long as your patient,  putting in the effort,  and serious about learning, benefit and improve are the only things going to happen


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't start MA later in life either, but I did do a short time in JKD later in life and it too was demanding, but fun.

Just train, do what they show you and don't expect to master anything quickly, know it takes time and training and never EVER compare yourself to anyone in class, ESPECIALLY the younger guys.

Beyond that there is "Martial Arts After 40 by Sang H. Kim" that might be helpful but I make no garauntees. I believe you can still get it used on Amazon


----------



## K-man (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to MT.

It depends what you call 'later in life'. I started Karate in my thirties and took up Aikido when I was 58. That was eight years ago and sure I can't receive anywhere near as good as the younger guys. In my karate classes I had one guy start with me about four years ago with no previous experience. He is now 66.
:asian:


----------



## yak sao (Sep 22, 2014)

The best advice I could give is not to compare your self to others but to compare yourself to yourself.
Are you improving? Are you seeing results?
Continue to remind yourself that you are a better you because you are doing this than you would be by not doing it. You will be stronger, more flexible and agile, have better balance and it will keep your mind young as you continue to learn.
Continue to push yourself but do it at your pace, not the pace of the 20 year old next to you.


----------



## AdamGrose (Sep 22, 2014)

I came BACK to it a little bit later in life (age 45). Playing catch-up, trying to get back in shape.  




crazydiamond said:


> Just curious if anyone here started later in life and can offer some wisdom ....
> 
> Started about two months ago, fortunately I had spent a few years getting back in some basic physical shape before trying this - as the conditioning parts at the beginning of some our sessions can be fairly demanding.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 22, 2014)

Started mma at 35/6


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome CrazyDiamond.

When you say 'later in life', what sort of age are we talking about?

I was nearly 40 when I returned to martial arts (as a complete beginner in effect, seeing as it had been over 20 years since I'd trained, and that was in a different style).

It was also just two weeks after I was realised from hospital after nearly dying following a long illness that left me extremely unfit.

The thing I found is that I simply can't match the youngsters. Probably not because I'm 40, more likely because I got so unfit after months of illness. I daren't try too hard to catch them up either, as I've had a few 'episodes' under extreme physical activity, and I need my heart to keep ticking at least until I've paid the mortgage so my wife and kids will have a home, but I will catch up. There's one thing about getting a little bit older, is you also get a bit more of the good stuff like patience, commitment, and determination.


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 22, 2014)

What a great forum I have joined. Thanks for all the supportive replies.  

I am 49.  I wanted to try martial arts about 7 years ago, but I was desperately out of shape. I focused on getting healthier and in better shape first, and then tired to find a way to schedule it into my family and personal life. I started in August. I am glad I got in shape first, some of the conditioning we sometimes do before sparing is pretty demanding.. push ups, sumo squat and holds,  burpees, one arm/leg planks, side bridges, etc..

I can keep up pretty well but occasionally I need to stop for 15-30 seconds to catch my breath or grab my towel and wipe off. There are a few youngsters , that can't do 15 pushups in my class ...and I can.

The JDKC is a bit complicated to learn as we are mixing the traditional JDK with of course Kali (which in itself is a very extensive system on its own from dirty boxing to weapons). Moving from Jun Fan to silat to sinawalli in one hour takes concentration and coordination. At just over 8 weeks I feel clumsy in class and getting past 6 moves I forget the 7-12th.

But I have great Sifu's and friendly class mates.... just find myself sometimes in need of a break and also trimming back my weight lifting and just resting or doing yoga on off days - so as not to over train and force injuries.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 22, 2014)

What rank are these students?  I'd be skeptic about it.  Perhaps pushups just isn't one of what is considered a main priority there.  I might guess they haven't been focusing or maybe the students haven't been practicing enough.  Practicing pushups in class isn't enough to be good.  I would recommend at home some time in the day practice pushups.  Do as many good.  d pushups as possible later that night try doing more.  Even if it's just 5.  Don't force it.  If you are struggling then do the amount you're comfortable with and maintain that till you can do more pushups.  

Don't worry about forgetting its going to happen once you get the techniques down it will be like instant.  You don't have to think about it you'll just do it


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2014)

The JKD class I was in did little or no calisthenics, no pushups no sit-ups, just a bit of a warm-up and stretching and then drills, heavy bag work and pounding the heck out of each other...it was a heck of a workout and it was awesome....and I was a bit over half a century when I started


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice to see some 30, 40 and even 50 year olds starting or returning to martial arts. :boing1:


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 22, 2014)

I finally started at the age of 38, around 20 months ago, and around 30 years after I first wanted to!

Some great advice in the above posts that I'd reiterate, try your best, go at your own pace and don't compete with all those pesky kids who don't have old injuries to carry and, in my case at least, a plethora of vices and years of bad living to overcome!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a student who started when she was in her mid-60's. There are certain things she's never physically going to be able to do, but she is one determined lady, and we are very happy with her progress.

Doesn't matter when you started. Go to class. Train. Do the best that *you* can do. That's pretty much the Universal Rule for getting the most out of your training.

Personally, I started when I was 7. But I took a long timeout and started over in my 40's.


----------



## evelbug (Sep 22, 2014)

I was 35 when I started playing hockey and 37 when I started taking TKD.  I was never much into playing sports or other physical activities before that.  I got into martial arts around the time my daughter did.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 22, 2014)

39, and have been training Hapkido for about 5 months. Love it, I like to push myself as much as possible but not enough to injure. My training partner is taller, bigger and younger, but I regularly put him down, maybe more than he does me actually. Get elastic dobak pants, best move you will ever make.


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 23, 2014)

evelbug said:


> I was 35 when I started playing hockey and 37 when I started taking TKD.  I was never much into playing sports or other physical activities before that.  I got into martial arts around the time my daughter did.



Just recently my youngest daughter started at my school.  Its great shared experience and I am excited for her to start so young.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 23, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> Just recently my youngest daughter started at my school.  Its great shared experience and I am excited for her to start so young.



My motivation is similar. I joined at the same time as my 5 year old son. We train in the same hall, under the same instructor. Obviously we can't partner up because he's half my height, but he trains with the other kids. Our class is laid out such that the kids are on one side and the adults on the other, with the instructor leading us all from the front. After bow in, warm-up and drills, we then tend to be split up into multiple groups with different instructors, learning things more suited to our level of experience. Also part of the class has us partner up and practice moves on each other, all in a controlled manner (because its more than kicks and punches, there are a lot of locks and take-downs that would cause lasting injury if misjudged). Its great fun, but also its great when I get a chance to glance across to see what my lad is doing, and there he is all tiny but in his suit and doing all the moves like a little ninja


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 24, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> 39, and have been training Hapkido for about 5 months. Love it, I like to push myself as much as possible but not enough to injure. My training partner is taller, bigger and younger, but I regularly put him down, maybe more than he does me actually. Get elastic dobak pants, best move you will ever make.



I might add, after my experience last night. I have another student I partner with fairly often who is in his late 60's. We had a bit of time to practice some techniques and light clinch\take-down sparring. He put me down often, so your only as old as you feel. He's strong as an ox and a great partner to learn from. I'm just thankful I know his weakness's as well from practicing together a lot. And I will use that to my advantage if I think he's had the better of me too much for one session.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Sep 24, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> Just curious if anyone here started later in life and can offer some wisdom ....
> 
> Started about two months ago, fortunately I had spent a few years getting back in some basic physical shape before trying this - as the conditioning parts at the beginning of some our sessions can be fairly demanding.



I started TKD when I was almost 40 years old and just turned 45 a month ago - and, all goes well - I should be testing for 2nd Degree Black Belt in April 2015..  While you don't mention how old you are, I can only guess - like many of us - that life has gotten in the way a little bit..    The good news is that you've already taken the hardest step - the first one onto the training floor.  As several have mentioned, do the best YOU can do - the martial arts is not a race, it's a journey and an amazing one at that!!  Warm-ups should be just that, an opportunity to get your blood flowing,your heart pumping and your muscles loose so when you start kicking and punching (fit the action to your art) that you're focused and ready to go..  No matter how far you can push yourself each day, go for a little more each time after..one of my primary goals each practice is to do 1% better than I did the time before..Spoiler alert: my balance is less than great, I have a bad knee that's always in a brace.. BUT, I can send my roundhouse kick over the head of a 2nd Dan that stands 6'2 inches tall (I am 5'8")and I will never ever quit!!  Bottom line - Nothing that's worth Anything is easy!!  Do the best YOU can do, do NOT let others actions or accomplishments take anything away from what you have accomplished for your goals, set goals for yourself and be proud knowing that every step you take is another step forward - ENJOY the journey - it only gets better!!!!


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 25, 2014)

JKD/Kali at 43. This I count as my start of the journey in MA. I have never counted Boxing as a MA, just a core system. I am also woefully unfit due to drinking too much alcohol and smoking too much weed over the past ten years or so. Dropped nearly two stone since Feb or March, there abouts, and making headway. Joined a gym which I absolutely love now and am enjoying being able to think and breathe. My only vice is my Vaporiser for the nicotine. It can be done man, just have fun about it and just laugh if you make a mistake. Good luck :thup:


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 25, 2014)

ks - learning to fly said:


> I started TKD when I was almost 40 years old and just turned 45 a month ago - and, all goes well - I should be testing for 2nd Degree Black Belt in April 2015..  While you don't mention how old you are, I can only guess - like many of us - that life has gotten in the way a little bit..    The good news is that you've already taken the hardest step - the first one onto the training floor.  As several have mentioned, do the best YOU can do - the martial arts is not a race, it's a journey and an amazing one at that!!  Warm-ups should be just that, an opportunity to get your blood flowing,your heart pumping and your muscles loose so when you start kicking and punching (fit the action to your art) that you're focused and ready to go..  No matter how far you can push yourself each day, go for a little more each time after..one of my primary goals each practice is to do 1% better than I did the time before..Spoiler alert: my balance is less than great, I have a bad knee that's always in a brace.. BUT, I can send my roundhouse kick over the head of a 2nd Dan that stands 6'2 inches tall (I am 5'8")and I will never ever quit!!  Bottom line - Nothing that's worth Anything is easy!!  Do the best YOU can do, do NOT let others actions or accomplishments take anything away from what you have accomplished for your goals, set goals for yourself and be proud knowing that every step you take is another step forward - ENJOY the journey - it only gets better!!!!



Thanks

Second degree Black Belt in about 6 years? and starting at 40? that's impressive. How often did you go and did you also practice at home?

 I am 49. I wanted to start years earlier but I was in poor physical condition. Several years of weights and then stronglifts 5x5, some slow flow yoga, and a little lite jogging has helped me accommodated starting JDKC well for my age.

I am able to fit 2-3 visits a week to the dojo, and I have set up areas for practicing at home as well.

First mistake was not listening to Sifu about how I was throwing my hooks and not moving my body/feet turn (hinge) - and being too tense and hard in my punch...my shoulder is hurting - but he told me    So slower and with form from now on.

Funny about my daughter starting now - I suspect she will get her yellow belt first 

I have occasionally taken a pause during conditioning start ups to catch my breath, and Sifu asks if I am ok, I just smile and he says something about the 20 year olds around me and smiles back - he is my age.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Sep 25, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> Thanks
> 
> Second degree Black Belt in about 6 years? and starting at 40? that's impressive. How often did you go and did you also practice at home?
> 
> ...



I train 5 - 6 days a week and usually 2 practices per day; no short cuts - just a lot of hard work..I go to the gym on the weekends for strength training which helps my knee and practice my forms there and at home..sounds like you've taken good steps to keep in step with your class..Just remember, NEVER give up!!  Good for you and your daughter taking this journey together!!  btw - if I catch someone half my age doing something I struggle with, I just smile and say 'show-off!'


----------



## EddieCyrax (Sep 25, 2014)

Started kempo 5 years ago at the age of 40....hope to test for black next fall

Started training BJJ ~2years ago....

kempo is is my main focus...

i i too train 4-5 days a week....


----------



## sebenza (Oct 7, 2014)

yep just started , im a bit late too , but better than never i  got physically fitter and stronger too last few years and it progressed into looking into martial arts .

i hurt my back 4 years ago (whilst getting back to fitness )  and its was quite bad and i was i worried it would affect me but ive been practicing basic kicks punches for just 3/4 weeks now , and really working my kicks and stretches  trying to gain kicking height and to my surprise my back  has actually improved ,  from pain most of the day to just slight pain twangs on and off now id say an 80% improvement which is a completely unexpected bonus .

anyway good luck with training .


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 8, 2014)

Started doing HEMA (German longsword) at 31. Added koryu bujutsu at oh, 37? Added Judo in February at the ripe old age of 41. 

My advice? Conditioning is everything. Otherwise you don't have the gas tank to train. Also, get plenty of rest (don't skimp on sleep), eat healthy and trust the process. You'll get it eventually if you keep at it. Not giving up is the key. People say "Do you know how old I'll be by the time I get good at XYZ?" The answer: the same age you'll be if you don't. The only real opponent you have is yourself. Don't listen to the negative voices in your head. They're lying to you.

-Mark


----------



## cqbspartan (Oct 9, 2014)

Have been in many arts for many years...Can try to help...What is the main issue for you here?? if you are doing some kind of hard style and it is too demanding for your body at your age, there are quite a few arts out there that are not so demanding on the body...Filipino arts, Indonesian arts, Wing Chun for example...these are a blend of hard and soft but aren't necessarily brutal when it comes to conditioning...and an art doesn't have to be physically tough and demanding in training to still be effective in the street...most hard styles are pretty big on the conditioning aspect because it has been handed down that way through the years and it is good for the body...What city are you in ...maybe we can suggest someone??


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 13, 2014)

cqbspartan said:


> Have been in many arts for many years...Can try to help...What is the main issue for you here?? if you are doing some kind of hard style and it is too demanding for your body at your age, there are quite a few arts out there that are not so demanding on the body...Filipino arts, Indonesian arts, Wing Chun for example...these are a blend of hard and soft but aren't necessarily brutal when it comes to conditioning...and an art doesn't have to be physically tough and demanding in training to still be effective in the street...most hard styles are pretty big on the conditioning aspect because it has been handed down that way through the years and it is good for the body...What city are you in ...maybe we can suggest someone??



Thanks.  I think for me, it was a bit of a leap of determination.  I did need to get some reasonable shape first for my age, but its sometimes its just a challenge to look around and see students from 17-30 with me and feel a bit out of my element.  I often take a 30 second break between sets to catch my breath and towel off some sweat and the kids are barley breathing. Some instructors are harder on the beginning physical conditioning part of class then others - depends on the night and the instructor.

Minor back, and now ankle issues crop up which I need to work on managing and keeping under control all the time.  Yoga and weight training are part of my routine when not at class. 

As some wise members mentioned, stop comparing or looking at the 20 year old and trying to keep up and focus on my progress.  I benefit from being able to afford (thanks to my age) to have a home gym that now has a MA training gear. I also try to spend time "training" my mind with books, videos, language, and history of my chosen Martial Arts.

Along this line of mental learning (like this site) I came across a video by my Sifu's Sifu, he came to my school and was very patient an supportive on a series of escrima moves  I was struggling with during his seminar.  I said something about being new to this and bit old and he just smiled and said "you can do this" showed me slowly - and I got it. He is about my age and had something to say about age and Martial arts. *Train smart*...and think of tomorrow. 

Sifu Ron Balicki talks about "aging" in martial arts training - YouTube


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 13, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> Thanks.  I think for me, it was a bit of a leap of determination.  I did need to get some reasonable shape first for my age, but its sometimes its just a challenge to look around and see students from 17-30 with me and feel a bit out of my element.  I often take a 30 second break between sets to catch my breath and towel off some sweat and the kids are barley breathing. Some instructors are harder on the beginning physical conditioning part of class then others - depends on the night and the instructor.
> 
> Minor back, and now ankle issues crop up which I need to work on managing and keeping under control all the time.  Yoga and weight training are part of my routine when not at class.
> 
> ...



Can I ask fella, what flavour of Yoga do you practice, and what are the core benefits. Sorry peeps OFT, but just really curious.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 13, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Can I ask fella, what flavour of Yoga do you practice, and what are the core benefits. Sorry peeps OFT, but just really curious.




Not really off topic, older guys need to keep flexible. No real style exactly - I started yoga to work on my back issues. I do yoga at home (no time for classes). So I went to Google and then amazon to purchase a bunch of DVD's or online videos that help with lower back and general beginner needs.

This is the DVD set I used most often - described as slow flow or soft yoga and has many routines.

http://www.amazon.com/Beginners-Beyond-Stress-Essential-Inflexible/dp/B001HAO8NM/ref=pd_cp_mov_1 

 I do this soft slow yoga in the mornings before my night time or late morning JKD class. 

I have also purchased 1)  online video by Rondey Yee for back care, 2) DVD Cameron Shayne - Budokon for Beginners and 3) "Introducing Yoga for Martial Arts" by grapplearts


The last one was the most demanding one - 60 mins and intermediate in nature. A bit much for me. See link below for a video summary of #3.

Why Martial Artists Should Do Yoga - YouTube


----------



## Balrog (Oct 14, 2014)

I restarted late in life, kinda.  I started TKD in 1966 at age 17.  Trained for a couple of years, then sat on my butt for nearly 20.  Got back into it in 1987, been with it ever since.

Our big dog in the age area is Dr. Harland Van Over, who started TKD in his 60s and is still going strong as a 5th Degree at age 90-something.  I hope I look half as good as he does when I hit that age.


----------



## PiedmontChun (Oct 14, 2014)

I wanted to study martial arts as a kid but couldn't. Fast forward years later and at 30 years old with absolutely no martial arts experience under my belt at all - I started practicing Wing Chun / Wing Tsun. Many of my fellow students are older, and many are younger than myself; it is quite a range. I have to have patience with myself and with the art since many things don't come as easily and naturally starting from scratch. I tell myself I am in it for the long haul, and it will be an skillset I can still practice when I am older. Even as a very junior student (under 1 year, couples hours a week max) I already have gained spatial awareness and basic ability to defend myself I otherwise would not have had I not invested the time and effort.
To contrast, I started my nearly 10 year old son in a YMCA Karate class where he has learned his yellow belt thus far. I realize now how important it is to do things at an early age if possible that teach discipline and command of your body / limbs / movements.


----------

